# ¿ Repetidor wiFi ?



## fiso

Quisiera saber si es posible construir un repetidor de ondas wifi para potenciar la señal wifi desde un router de 54mps... He estado leyendo sobre la construcción de antenas que aumentarían la señal del router, pero no puedo tocar el router ni la PSP con la que quiero conectarme...

Por otra parte quisiera saber si es posible añadir una antena wifi por el usb de la PSP, y si alguien sabe algo que me comente dónde puedo conseguir el soft para establecer la conexion...

Pero sobre todo quiero saber si es posible hacer un repetidor de ondas.
También necesito información "física" sobre ondas wifi. Si alguien puede postear algun link de información...

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## ciri

Se que existen antenas para USB en el mercado..

eso de recivir una señal y aumentarla, sin poder tocar el emisor.. parese de trampa..

e información de wi-fi..

podés empezar por.. CISCO CCNA1


----------



## Courage_faces

bajate esta revista...

"wifi toys for home office and entertainment"   leetela y nos cuentas que has aprendido....

http://www.wifi-toys.com/mo-wifitoys-chapter01.pdf

cualquier cosa MP.


----------



## ojosverdes

Mira te puedes comprar en el mercado un repetidor, que te sale como en unos 300dolaruco o chingarte una palm, con tarjetita integrada de internet inalambrico y la configuras para que funciones como router y ya chingaste eso si debe estar en un lugar abierto, sin arboles, y tapadita por el clima.es mi solucion, espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Randy

Hola


tengo una duda sobre este tema


una antena conectada en su carga otra antena.... hace que la señal se redireccione ?

claro esto si la señal de la antena (transmisora ) es muy directiva.


Lo planteo de otro modo....

Puedo conectar una "antenta receptora" a una "antena transmisora" para que la señal se propague hacia una direccion determinada.

sin necesidad de conectar elementos activos ?

saludos


----------



## Guest

Randy dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> 
> tengo una duda sobre este tema
> 
> 
> una antena conectada en su carga otra antena.... hace que la señal se redireccione ?
> 
> claro esto si la señal de la antena (transmisora ) es muy directiva.
> 
> 
> Lo planteo de otro modo....
> 
> Puedo conectar una "antenta receptora" a una "antena transmisora" para que la señal se propague hacia una direccion determinada.
> 
> sin necesidad de conectar elementos activos ?
> 
> saludos



no


----------



## unleased!

fiso dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber si es posible construir un repetidor de ondas wifi para potenciar la señal wifi desde un router de 54mps...


 A no ser que tengas 10 megas de línea puedes bajar la velocidad del router a 11mbps y asi consigues un poco mas de cobertura aunque todo depende donde quieras llegar de lejos si 20 metros o 3 kilometros.



			
				Randy dijo:
			
		

> Puedo conectar una "antenta receptora" a una "antena transmisora" para que la señal se propague hacia una direccion determinada.
> 
> sin necesidad de conectar elementos activos ?
> 
> saludos


  cual es la diferencia, una es macho y otra hembra?
si te refieres a las omnidireccionales wi-fi de ambito domestico no es mas que un trozo de cable que tienen una burda ganacia de 3db.


----------



## Guest

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Randy dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puedo conectar una "antenta receptora" a una "antena transmisora" para que la señal se propague hacia una direccion determinada.
> 
> sin necesidad de conectar elementos activos ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> cual es la diferencia, una es macho y otra hembra?
> si te refieres a las omnidireccionales wi-fi de ambito domestico no es mas que un trozo de cable que tienen una burda ganacia de 3db.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Creo que se refiere a enchufar una atena a otra sin mas,  es decir, conectar un hierro a otro (sin elementos activos).


----------



## Randy

ok, no se puede...

por que no?


----------



## asherar

Un poco de Física tal vez ayude.

Cuando una onda electromagnética incide sobre un objeto conductor, induce sobre éste corrientes superficiales. 
Estas corrientes disipan un poco de potencia (pérdidas por efecto Joule), y con la potencia restante generan una 
onda electromagnética, llamada *onda dispersada*. 

Si lo que querés hacer es redireccionar la potencia recibida, es una cuestión de diseño. 
Me parece que lo que buscás es algo parecido a una parabólica para captar bastante potencia, 
por ejemplo sobre una guía de ondas.  Luego esa potencia encerrada en la guía la deberás enviarla 
hacia una antena direccional, que cumpla las funciones de emisor. 

El problema de hacer algo así es que, como cada etapa tiene sus pérdidas (efecto Joule), 
no creo que se pueda hacer sin elementos activos en el medio. 
La frecuencia también debe tener que ver bastante en la eficiencia del conjunto. 
Aparte, si trabajás en HF o microondas es difícil, si no imposible, medir algo que te de diga 
si lo que estás haciendo está bien.

Espero que estas ideas simples te sean útiles.

Saludos


----------



## Randy

ok

aun asi lo intentare, no se pierde mucho, creo yo,

demas ya tengo el diagrama del amplificador de señales, asi que en caso de que no jale

solo agrego el amplificador.


Muchas gracias por la explicacion

saludos


----------



## asherar

Es importante acordarse que nosotros, los monitos, somos pura agua y algunas sales. 
Eso nos convierte en buenos conductores, no tanto como los metales, pero lo suficiente 
como para absorber y dispersar ondas E. M. 
En consecuencia: 
- nuestra presencia afecta las mediciones de campos E. M. 
- bajo ciertas condiciones las microondas pueden cocinarnos !

Cambio y fuera


----------

